# raman noodle diet?



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

Im thinking about going on a raman noodle diet to save money. More $ = feeling better about myself = less SA.

Anyway, I plan to live off on raman noodles; I will not be using the seasoning packet, because of the high sodium intake. My question is, if I just eat: raman noodles, take a once-a-day vitamin, and eat a protein bar, will this be adequate nutrition?


----------



## scaredtolive (Mar 19, 2009)

not sure but I know I can eat lunch for 20 cent. I've got some on the stove right now.


----------



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

Maybe I should make a documentary. Instead of Super Size me , TOP RAMAN me


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Unlikely hero said:


> Im thinking about going on a raman noodle diet to save money. More $ = feeling better about myself = less SA.
> 
> Anyway, I plan to live off on raman noodles; I will not be using the seasoning packet, because of the high sodium intake. My question is, if I just eat: raman noodles, take a once-a-day vitamin, and eat a protein bar, will this be adequate nutrition?


No. You need to follow the four food groups and keep calorie intake in check.
Ramen soup is about 200 calories a serving, with seasoning. A protein bar may not have much more. You are practically starving yourself if you try this.


----------



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

I never specified how many raman noodle packets I will be eating. I will be eating enough to not starve myself.


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

Atleast spend some extra money and buy some cans of tuna to mix with the noodles. That way you'll be getting a ton of protein and tuna is really cheap. Brown rice and beans are really cheap too so maybe mix some of that in as well.


----------



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

Im not into fish.


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

Unlikely hero said:


> Im not into fish.


be ready to get into a hospital bed when your body isnt functioning well.

i think the funny thing is you're not including the seasoning packet because you're worried about the sodium intake, yet you're planning on eating just noodles and a protein bar and expecting your body to be working properly. just doesnt make sense at all.

and having a little more money isn't better then having your health.


----------



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

Starting this tomorrow. I bought 3 , 5 packs of raman for $3.00
I have a tub of whey protein that I use after working out.
Some juice.
And once a day vitamins I bought for $4.00

Grand total spent = Around $10 ( not including the whey protein).

Im probably going to eat 5 packets of a noodles a day.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

i wouldnt recommend your interesting diet for too long. i love noodles, too!! but there are things that your body needs that wont be there with this recipe.
not that i'm an expert or anything.
but be careful dude!!
keep us upto date with how you are doing.

ps can we call you naruto?


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

add some olive oil to the noodles - then you'd have carbs, protein and oils. or do they fry those things in oil? i forget. hope it's not trans fat though!


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Like hiimnotcool said, buy a giant bag of rice and a some giant bags of beans and have at it. Probably cheaper than ramen in the end too. And so much less bad for you.


----------



## CircularThinking (May 9, 2009)

Ditto on the beans.

Straight ramen is probably worse than McDonalds.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I don't think it's healthy no matter what you do, but I agree that you should at the very least mix some beans/veggies in there somewhere.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Hmm, well I once ate nothing but flour tortillas and cheese for about a year and a half. One small meal a day. I used to black out when I stood up. I was really skinny had no upper body strength at all - kind of like now, but not as bad =p

I agree with moderate exercise + good food, just watch your portions and stay away from junk.


----------



## mountain5 (May 22, 2008)

My cheap dinner is boiled rice, warmed up frozen vegetables, and scrambled eggs mixed together. Takes more effort to make, but it's very filling and a decent mix of foods (or so I think).

Personally, it's hard for me to be social when I'm starving and lightheaded because my body has no energy whatsoever.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Umm why take your plan so far? Why not do the raman noodle thing just every other day and eat normally inbetween at least?


----------



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

I went to the gym this morning and weighed myself. 

Im currently sitting at 159lbs and im 5'10'' tall.

I just got done eating some raman noodles with some oj. 
Im about to take my once a day.


----------



## Aleforge (Jul 8, 2009)

How many servings are in one Ramen packet?


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

People need variety in their diet. And some vegetable is necessary for your digestive system. Throw in some apples or other fruit each day. They're not expensive. And vitamins are better absorbed when from food.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

mountain5 said:


> My cheap dinner is boiled rice, warmed up frozen vegetables, and scrambled eggs mixed together. Takes more effort to make, but it's very filling and a decent mix of foods (or so I think).
> 
> Personally, it's hard for me to be social when I'm starving and lightheaded because my body has no energy whatsoever.


That is sooooo close to Fried Rice - mmmmmmmm :lol.


----------



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

I will stop my diet if i feel any ill effects.


----------



## eileenAKAmommy (Jul 7, 2009)

You might not feel ill effects from it, and it can still harm you. Be carful please!


----------



## mountain5 (May 22, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> That is sooooo close to Fried Rice - mmmmmmmm :lol.


Yeah, I came up with it because I wanted fried rice but I didn't know how to make it.


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

Blaaaahhh ramen. I don't think I can ever eat it again after my freshman year in college. 

Anyways, it certainly doesn't sound healthy to me.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

you can get baked beans really cheap, cant you? they are healthy!! especially if they are the low salt ones.
baked beans on toast
baked beans on bread
beans on beans
beans on noodles
noodles on beans
rice and baked beans with tinned potato's
you could even try practising for an attempt to break the guiness world record for the most numer of baked beans eaten in a minute with a toothpick (weird, but give you something to do when you are bored AND hungry)

how's things going so far anyway, mate? you doing ok?


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

solitarymonkey said:


> you can get baked beans really cheap, cant you? they are healthy!! especially if they are the low salt ones.
> baked beans on toast
> baked beans on bread
> beans on beans
> ...


hahaha. beans on beans.

i think dried beans are even cheaper, but they're kind of a pain to cook. at least, i haven't found a simple way yet.

and once, out of desperation, i tried pinto beans on spaghetti. it was edibleish.


----------



## dollparts (May 26, 2009)

Why don't you add in some veggies and whole grains?
Veggies are dirt cheap and are full of vitamins and nutrients, I would feel like crap eating ramen noodles all day. They are low in fiber..They aren't even whole grain noodles.

Just a few suggestions and ideas for your health and everything...

A bag of carrots is what, $1? 
You can boil a whole bag and cook them in different forms?
Why don't you get some whole grain spaghetti noodles that are like $1 and some low sodium tomato sauce that is $1 and eat that instead.. It would be much more nutritious, more flavorful and very cheap. 
A loaf of whole grain bread is $1 or $2 and a jar of peanut butter or fruit jam is $1 or $2?

Check out this website for further info:

http://www.wisegeek.com/what-are-some-low-cost-yet-nutritious-foods-to-buy.htm


----------



## Joel11073 (Jul 18, 2009)

If you want to save $ just buy fresh fruit and vegetables. If you shop around you will learn where the cheapest place is. Get some dried beans and rice. It really isn't that hard once you shop around. Just don't buy anything that has been processed such as frozen or canned stuff. It also really helps if you know how to cook. A little preparation goes a long way. For example I go to farmers markets and get stuff to make a fruit salad like melons, pineapple, grapes and strawberries and cut everything up and make a huge fruit salad and it will stay fresh all week long in the fridge. Good luck though. Remember be senseable.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Summer has plenty of sales on fruit. July was the coldest month on record which means many crops that would have normally dried out by now, hasn't yet.

Strawberries, blueberries, and blackberries (the latter two are good for fiber) are available now and at good prices.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

If you eat only ramen and whey you are going to feel like crap because your blood sugar will be going up and down all day and you won't have any fiber. Plus you will get sick of it really fast and eating will become a chore.

I don't think you could feel good on that diet even if you _didn't_ work out.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

How does cup raman taste like? I've tried real raman before but not the cup kind... I don't think I'm attentive enough to notice them in supermarkets. 
Or are they just another name for 2 minute noodles?


----------



## doomflower (Jul 26, 2009)

I used to be on a mostly-ramen diet. These days, I have blood pressure problems, and I'm on medication for it.  Ramen is an extremely high-sodium meal. Keep that in careful consideration, because you don't want blood pressure problems.


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

Unlikely hero said:


> Maybe I should make a documentary. Instead of Super Size me , TOP RAMAN me


:lol


----------



## mkp1974 (Jul 18, 2009)

Lol this thread is funny. I'm no nutritionist, but ramen seems like the crappiest food source in the world. What is ramen anyway? Does it grow on some kind of tree , or in the ground or what ? It seems like a food like substance to me, not real food. But who knows, we might turn on the news next week and find out that ramen is the magic cure for social anxiety. I really don't think I am going to eat any of it unless I have nothing else and I need to keep from starving to death.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

just find a rich a woman, make her fall in love with you
she'll support you in return for sex
problem solved


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

If you're going to that extreme to save money, why not nix the orange juice while you're at it? Just take vitamin C tablets.

Also, beans with brown rice is probably cheaper than ramen, even if you use canned beans instead of dried.


----------



## dessibel (Jul 28, 2009)

a healthier substitute for ramen: make some spagetti, then fry the noodles with a couple eggs and cooked bacon. And arent veggies cheap?


----------

